# foraging stick/badger



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple of hiking poles well design and good quality

1 A foraging stick with a hand made willow basket on a beech base .topper made from African Sapele wood with a bone spacer o a hazel shank by Nick Richards

2 Badger topper carved from cocoboro wood by Paul Daunt https facebook site


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice. Never seen one of those with a forging basket attached. Nice idea.


----------

